# Green laser pointer, 350mw replacement diode!



## LaserMod (Nov 24, 2004)

Help needed here:

Just found a replacement diode for the leadlight pointers with a max output of 350mw!!!

I'll post on here the difference when I import it into my pointer. Apparently it comes with instructions for swapping the diodes over and mentions a short duty cycle but very powerful output /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Has anyone else seen these before?

The main site for these diodes is extremely interesting:

http://www.ifixlasers.com/homer.htm

There are instructions and good infomation on how to mod leadlights and buy some very powerful kit - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Actually yeah - I posted that before but I have no experience with the swap. I guess if you're going to do it, you might want to also consider changing the crystals too for max output. *although not exactly necessessary, you're going to also have to worry a lot about heat as well, so some sort of heatsink might be a consideration*

BUT - If it works, I'm also interested in getting one too. 

Let us know how you made out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Cheers man, I'll keep posted when it arrives. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Oh well, I'm going to have to take my laser apart (again) not the kind of thing I want to do everyday - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif It's a lot of bucks wasted if the soldering iron slips. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Who wants to buy a sony diode?


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

*raises hand*
I could always use a backup if I fry mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif lol


----------



## Lasernerd (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

That e-bay picture is strange the diode on the right has the can cut away?


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Wow... A standard pointer diode is about... 100 mw max output. They're selling a replacement diode for 300 max output for 43$ american. NOT bad. 

*Interested*


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Hmmm, it says 300mw on their site but the one I bought on ebay definately said 350mw. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

In the meantime, I can't wait for it to arrive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

'Flashaholic' - woohoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Okay, talking to the guy who's selling them - with just a regular pot mod and perhaps a resistor swap, It'll power he said to about 35mw for the most part, fairly easily. Above that would be driving it more than you should and you'd start to get lifetime issues. 

Still, a solid 35 mw for 40$ doesn't sound too bad to me. 

I think I'll go for it soon.


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

*falls off seat*

A resistor mod!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Don't think I'll be going that far, anywho my laser is already at 41-42mw - I bought a professional handheld analogue meter on ebay - I might email myself to see what the crack is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

well, I don't think the resistor mod is completely necessessary, but would boost the power output. 
Again, I think it'd be better to have a diode that can handle more output than one that can't if you're messing with modding it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Just a thought /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## QuestionDUDE (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

I'm interested too. . . but i'm not interested in actually modifying it myself, anyone willing to do it for me ?
i'll send my 40-50mW laser pointer to you and you help me do the modification to 50mW+. . . anyone experienced at this ??


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Well, when I do it, it'll be my first time but I promise that I'll be doing it more than once but I wouldn't recommend me just yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Anyone else interested?


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

I'll do it, it should be quite straight forward. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Just testing time zone settings...


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

yeah, I'm still in the process of waiting for my NEW leadlight so I'm going to wait until then to do the diode swap. *can't be without a greenie for any length of time, right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif*


----------



## ddaadd (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Well, I got that same diode off ebay a couple weeks ago, and did the swap. Using a stock 5mw (270 mA) from AtlasNova, I was a bit surprised to see that the original diode appeared identical to the new one I had laying there. No means to test if it really is. Of course this far into it, it's getting swapped out. Got it lit, had to do some precision rotating to get the beam nice and tight, cranked it to 320mA, and walla!
Looks almost as bright as my 18.6mw (275 mA) Leadlight from AtlasNova. I think a resistor swap is necessary to get much more out of it. Not getting warm at all after a minute of runtime. I need to contact the seller with some questions,
as I am sure I have a few things yet to learn. Sure looks like I swapped out identical diodes.??


----------



## ddaadd (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

This is the original diode from the 5mw Leadlight....

Leadlight Diode


----------



## Shiftlock (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

What you're not considering is the loss in converting the 808nm pump diode to green. It's hard to get 200mW from a pump diode that is a full 1 watt. A 350mW pump probably isn't going to get you more than 70mW max, even with extremely efficient crystals and high quality lenses, which the Leadlight does not have. I would be surprised if the stock Leadlight IR diode isn't at least 350mW. This is a waste of money, plus a very difficult modification. If you don't end up ruining your laser pointer, you'll end up with less power than what you started with.


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Thanks Shiftlock, there goes my confidence for taking my laser apart again.

...I'll still give it a try though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

Looks like we've been found out:

http://www.wickedlasers.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=67

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## QuestionDUDE (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Leadlight pointer, 350mw replacement diode*

is Dwight the only person who knows how to change the resistor and diode and things like that ??
damn the more i think, the more i want one !!


----------

